# Unable to ping network



## skmitra74 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi all,

I have Red Hat Linux Server installed on a m/c.
I have configured the ethernet (eth0) connection 
with *IP address, subnet mask ,default gateway and DNS servers*.
But I am unable to ping any windows M/C on the same network.

Do I need to use samba?Pl. help!!

With regards,
Shekhar Mitra​


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSF. The windows systems on the network may have the ping return disabled. This is a security measure to hide the machines from the outside world. Are you able to ping anything on the internet? And yes, you will need Samba in order to communicate with those windows machines.


----------



## skmitra74 (Sep 26, 2006)

*re: unable to ping network*

well , I have started samba as well, but ping gives *Destination Host Unreachable*
error. 
Probably some entries are required on the Linux M/C?
Thanx
Shekhar​


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Is the ping not workiing for internet hosts? i.e. ping -c10 www.yahoo.com or can you ping your router? (the router's default is typically 192.168.2.1 or really close to that) if not then your network configuration in that machine is not correct.


----------



## skmitra74 (Sep 26, 2006)

*re : unable to ping windows*

well, i can't ping any M/C on the windows network.

The settings on the Linux M/C are as follows :

*IP address : 192.168.10.4
netmask : 255.255.255.0
gateway : 192.168.1.1
DNS : 164.100.17.3*

*route -n* gives :

*Destination Gateway Mask*

192.168.10.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.255
127.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.0.0.0
0.0.0.0 192.168.10.4 0.0.0.0


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you're running Windows XP with SP2, try disabling the firewall temporarily and try the ping again. Also, if you're able to ping yahoo.com, then everything should be right and it's just a matter of configuring the firewall to allow pings.


----------

